# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Nâng Cao Trải Nghiệm Khách Hàng

## hoangmitek

*CHIẾN LƯỢC NÂNG CAO TRẢI NGHIỆM KHÁCH HÀNG*
Trải nghiệm khách hàng là vấn đề quan trọng nhất đối với nhà bán lẻ. Chính vì vậy, cửa hàng cần cải tiến chất lượng dịch vụ liên tục. Chưa kể, trong những năm gần đây, thị trường ngành bán lẻ trở nên khắc nghiệt hơn bao giờ hết. 
Thông tin cửa hàng cũng như đối thủ luôn được cập nhật liên tục trên internet. Giá, chất lượng sản phẩm là những thông tin được tìm kiếm nhiều nhất. Thậm chí, người tiêu dùng dễ dàng so sánh cửa hàng với đối thủ. Hết hàng, dịch vụ kém hay thời gian chờ đợi lâu có thể làm mất khách hàng vào tay đối thủ.

Dịch vụ hỗ trợ khách hàng là yếu tố quyết định trải nghiệm khách hàng. Và chăm sóc khách hàng là hoạt động mang tính chiến lược cao giúp tiếp cận và giữ khách hàng. Theo American Expresss có tới 60% người tiêu dùng rời bỏ cửa hàng vì dịch vụ khách hàng kém.
Để tăng trải nghiệm khách hàng, cửa hàng nên xây dựng cách tiện cận đơn giản, hạn chế yếu tố bất ngờ không cần thiết để tiết kiệm thời gian cho khách hàng.
*Luôn sẵn sàng*
Khách hàng sẽ ấn tượng khi cửa hàng giải quyết được vấn đề của họ. Nhưng có phải tất cả đều có câu trả lời? Cửa hàng sẽ giải quyết vấn đề mà cửa hàng chưa có câu trả lời như thế nào?

Theo John A Goodman - tác giả cuốn sách" Kinh nghiệm khách hàng 3.0": cứ 26 người không hài lòng thì sẽ có 1 người than phiền và 25 người còn lại im lặng. Mục đích chính của nhà bán lẻ thành công là giảm thiểu tỉ lệ này. Cách thức dễ dàng và luôn sẵn sàng hỗ trợ là phương thức hiệu quả để tiếp cận những khách hàng này.
Thống kê từ Timetrade - Doanh số tăng 25 - 50% khi khách hàng nhận được sự hỗ trợ từ nhân viên có kinh nghiệm của cửa hàng. Việc này không khó và đáng giá để bỏ thời gian tìm hiểu thắc mắc của khách hàng.
Một vài thủ thuật của các thương hiệu thành công:
- Thế Giới Di Động trang bị đồng phục màu vàng cho toàn bộ nhân viên cửa hàng, giúp người mua sắm dễ dàng tìm kiếm khi có thắc  mắc.
- Các nhà hàng, khách sạn cao cấp thường có một nhân viên tiếp đón khách hàng trước cửa ra vào.
- Nhân viên của hàng Trader Joe sẽ dẫn khách hàng trực tiếp tới sản phẩm họ cần thay vì đưa ra chỉ dẫn.
Hãy trang bị cho nhân viên kiến thức và kỹ năng cơ bản về tâm lý mua hàng. Việc này giúp họ nhận biết hành vi và suy nghĩ của khách hàng trong việc lựa chọn sản phẩm; từ đó; ứng phó kịp thời và giảm thiểu sự phàn nàn hay cảm giác không hài lòng của người mua sắm.
*Hạn chế yếu tố "bất ngờ" tiêu cực*
Yếu tố này được so sánh với vị chua ở miệng khách hàng khi họ thấy số lượng hàng hóa ít ỏi và việc nhập nhằng giá tại cửa hàng. Thay vào đó, khách hàng sẽ thoải mái mua sắm khi bạn nắm bắt được tâm lý của họ.
Để tránh tạo cảm giác thất vọng cho khách hàng, hãy chắc chắn giá cả luôn được cập nhật và công khai trên tất cả các kênh của cửa hàng. Cần có sự thống nhất giữa các kênh và cần đảm bảo sự đồng nhất các chương trình khuyến mãi tại cửa hàng và trực tuyến.
Chìa khóa để mở cánh cửa này là sử dụng một công cụ kết nối đa kênh để tối thiểu hóa sự phiền hà cho khách hàng. Với chính sách "Nhận hàng trước, trả tiền sau" Ahamove đã làm khách hàng an tâm về dịch vụ giao nhận hàng. Đảm bảo hàng được giao tận tay mà khách hàng không phải trả trước khoản thanh toán".

*Giao dịch nhanh chóng*
Việc chờ đợi trong quá trình thanh toán có thể khiến khách hàng mệt mỏi và bực tức. Chưa kể việc nhầm lẫn giá cả hay sản phẩm sẽ gây khó khăn cho hai bên về sau.

Hay hiện đại hơn, với hệ thống quản lý bán hàng cải tiến, Công ty Sephora đã giảm thiểu thời gian chờ của khách hàng trong việc thanh toán tại cửa hàng. Mỗi chuyên viên trang điểm sẽ có một điện  thoại tích hợp phần mềm quản lý bán hàng riêng. Khi trang điểm xong, khách hàng có thể chọn và thanh toán sản phẩm yêu thích ngay lập tức mà không cần phải xếp hàng. Tại cửa hàng, khoảng 30% giao dịch được thực hiện qua hệ thống bán hàng trên điện thoại.
Khoảng 70% cửa hàng phát triển hệ thống quản lý bán hàng qua điện thoại (2015) và con số đó không có dấu hiệu dừng lại.
*Hoàn thiện hệ thống từng ngày*
Xây dựng thương hiệu là một quá trình đòi hỏi thời gian và cố gắng. Nhưng chỉ cần một trải nghiệm khách hàng tồi có thể phá hủy tất cả công sức của bạn.
Mua sắm dễ dàng tại cửa hàng đang là xu hướng của các nhà bán lẻ hiện nay. Việc này không thể thay đổi ngay lập tức và cần thời gian. Hãy tìm hiểu nguyên nhân ảnh hướng tới cảm xúc mua hàng và cải thiện chúng. Đầu tư cho trải nghiệm khách hàng là đầu tư có tính lâu dài và mang tầm chiến lược.

Chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ tổng đài chăm sóc khách hàng 1900/1800
Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng truy cập website: https://mipbx.vn/

----------

